

The Myth of Schema-less - rustyrazorblade
http://rustyrazorblade.com/2014/07/the-myth-of-schema-less/

======
NewsReader42
And for dynamic services that just accept data that has to be highly scalable
- how does your RANT handle that?

Dismissing something because you have not found a need for it in the past and
don't currently have a need for it is a pretty poor excuse for that drivel I
have just read.

Kudos for wasting 5 minutes of my life

~~~
maedhroz
If all you needed was a "highly scalable" service that "just" accepted data,
why would you need a database? :p

Sarcasm aside, I'll assume you mean that we're actually storing those
amorphous blobs of data. I think the "rant" is intended to remind people that
a "schema" will exist from the moment you consume that data for any non-
trivial purpose.

The only reason that would have been a waste of your time is if you agreed.

------
germany7brazil1
Example of such a service?

